# dialer 0190080806



## Anonymous (3 April 2003)

Wir haben unseren Anschluss für 0190nummern sperren lassen. Dennoch gelang diesem Dialer aus Düsseldorf, Speditionsstraße 15, 1com Deutschland die Einwahl durch eine Vorwahl von Talkline! Somit kann man die Sperrung der telkom vergessen und sich sparen!!!! Kennt jemand den Dialer aus DÜsseldorf?? Er hat bei uns einen rechnungsbetrag von 47,€ hinterlassen und wir wissen noch nicht einmal wofür?? :argue:


----------



## AmiRage (3 April 2003)

tom mike schrieb:
			
		

> Dennoch gelang diesem Dialer aus Düsseldorf, Speditionsstraße 15, 1com Deutschland die Einwahl durch eine Vorwahl von Talkline!


Das ist nicht möglich ... was sagt denn die Telekom dazu?


----------



## technofreak (3 April 2003)

tom mike schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben unseren Anschluss für 0190nummern sperren lassen. Dennoch gelang diesem Dialer aus Düsseldorf, Speditionsstraße 15, 1com Deutschland die Einwahl durch eine Vorwahl von Talkline! Somit kann man die Sperrung der telkom vergessen und sich sparen!!!! Kennt jemand den Dialer aus DÜsseldorf?? Er hat bei uns einen rechnungsbetrag von 47,€ hinterlassen und wir wissen noch nicht einmal wofür?? :argue:



Wenn du die Sperrung nachweisen kannst, ist die Telekom haftbar. Dies wurde bereits durch Urteile bestätigt.
Also bitte keine solchen pauschalen Behauptungen! 

tf


----------



## Hase007 (3 April 2003)

*Festsperre bei der Telekom*



> Dennoch gelang diesem Dialer aus Düsseldorf, Speditionsstraße 15, 1com Deutschland die Einwahl durch eine Vorwahl von Talkline!



Ich hab mir schon vor ca. 3 Jahren eine 0190 Festsperre einrichten lassen.
Ich bin damals schon auf einen Dialer reingefallen. 
Ich hab zwischendurch mal in einen T-Punktladen nachgefragt ob ich für die 0900 eine neue Sperre brauche. 
Mir wurde dort gesagt wenn man sich irgendwann mal
eine 0190 Festsperre einrichten ließ, werden automatisch alle neuen Mehrwertdienste (wie die 0900) automatisch mitgesperrt.

Ich hab das auch mal ausprobiert.
Ich hab z.B. mal eine Telefonsex Nr. mit 0190xxxx, 0900xxxx und 01030190xxxx ausprobiert. Keine Verbingung ( TüT,TüT)  0

Könnte es auch möglich sein daß bei dir die 0190 Verbindung über
dein Handy gelaufen ist?


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2003)

*0190080806*

Hallo Ihr 0190080806 Geschädigten!!!

Auch ich gehöre zu erlauchten Kreis und habe nicht nur die Fa. Talkline und die Fa. Q 1 Deutschland AG ausfindig machen können, sonder weiß auch auf welcher Seite wir uns diese Kosten eingefangen haben!!!!

WVW.PIRATOS.DE

Mit dem Verweis auf "kostenlose" Downloads (Firewalls, etc.) kommt man in den Genuss der abgebuchten Euro's über die Fa. Q 1 bzw. Fa. Talkline!!!

Ich weiß noch nicht wie, aber ich werde auf jeden Fall rechtliche Schritte einleiten, da einige Regeln (keine Information über die Höhe der Kosten, u.s.w) eingehalten wurden!!!

Ich hoffe, einigen "0190080806 Kandidaten" geholfen zu haben und würde mich über weitere Infos Eurerseits freuen.

Gruß, Oliver


_Link entlinkt
Devilfrank_


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2003)

*0190080806 über Talkline / Q 1 Deutschland AG / Piratos.de*

Hallo Ihr 0190080806 Geschädigten,

ich habe mich gerade bei der angegebenen Internetadresse vertippt!!!

Sie lautet natürlich nicht "WVW.PIRATOS.DE" sondern WVW.PIRATOS.DE


Betreiber und Euroeinsammler ist:




Gruß, Oliver

_Hallo Oliver 
Der Link wurde von mir entschärft, ebenfalls die personenbezogenen Daten wurden von mir entfernt,
Bitte beachte die Nutzungsbedingungen.
Gruß 
Devilfrank_


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2003)

*Offline Billing*

Unter Umständen ist auch eine Einwahl über eine 0800-Nummer oder einen anderen festanschluß denkbar, der dann über eine entsprechend vorgeschaltete Sprachserver-Abfrage, auf eine frei tarifirbare 0190-0 Nummer weitergeleitet wird.

Eine hannoversche Telefonsexfirma ruft nach diesem Prinzip zum Beispiel User die sich vorher über eine 0800-Nummer verifiziert haben zurück lässt sich den Tarif von 1,99 Minute bestätigen und stellt dann ins "Cyber-Separee" *lol* durch.

Funktioniert auch bei bestehenden 0190-Sperren, sigar bei von der Telekom halbseitig geklemmten Anschlüßen ist dies immer noch möglich, da man ja angerufen wird.


----------



## Anonymous (7 April 2003)

*0190080806*

Ich habe auch auf meiner Telefonrechnung einen Betrag in Höhe von 47,41 € für 17 Sekunden  :evil: erhalten. Diesen von Talkline in Rechnung gestellte Betrag habe ich sofort nach erhalt der Rechnung bei der Telekom stornieren lassen, so dass die Telefonrechnung ohne Talklinegebühr abgebucht wurde. Habe bei Talkline Widerspruch eingelegt, aber noch keine Anrwort erhalten. Bin nicht bereit das Geld zu bezahlen. Habe keine Leistung erhalten, wofür soll ich bezahlen.


----------



## Anonymous (8 April 2003)

*0190 080806*

Hallo Devilfrank,

leider habe ich die Nutzungsbedingungen nicht gelesen. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, aber wenn die eigene Telefonrechnung einen hohen Betrag für eine 0190-080806 Nummer aufweist, sucht man erst einmal danach, wie es dazu kommen konnte.

Und wenn man selbst die Quelle allen Übels gefunden hat, möchte man natürlich auch versuchen, weitere Geschädigte zu informieren, um vielleicht einen Austausch von Informationen zu bekommen bzw. eine gemeinsame Vorgehensweise zu finden.

Also, wenn jemand eine überhöhte Telefonrechnung mit einer 0190-080806 (wird über Q 1 Deutschland AG/Talkline abgerechnet) hat, einfach eine kurze Mail an mich. Dort könnt Ihr erfahren wo wir uns gemeinsam die negativen Euros eingefangen haben.

[email protected]

Gruß, Oliver


----------



## Devilfrank (8 April 2003)

Hallo Oliver,
das ist verständlich und somit ja jetzt gutgegangen.  
Ausserdem kann jeder selbst nachschauen, wer hinter der Internetadresse steckt. Zum Beispiel hier:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/index.php?p=0|

Gruß Frank


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2003)

*bin auch betroffen*

Hallo Oliver,

ich habe mir dieses Mistding als "update.exe" aus einem ZIP-File eingefangen. Da ich das eigentliche Programm für vertrauenswürdig gehalten habe, habe ich recht unbedacht dieses "update" gestartet. Ich hielt die erste Seite für die Lizenzvereinbarung und habe auf "ja weiter" geklickt. Als ich dann die LED an der ISDN-Anlage bemerkt habe, ging die Hektik los. Habe zuerst an der üblichen Stelle in der Taskleiste bei der Uhr versucht eine Verbindung zu finden und zu trennen. Nach einer hektischen Suche im Taskmanager kam mir dann endlich die simple Idee das Kabel der Anlage zu ziehen...

Der Dialer (55€ rpo Einwahl!) wird von Hyro-Media in die Welt gesetzt . Dabei handelt es sich vermutlich um eine 1-Mann-Firma. Hyro betreibt ein ganzes Netz von Webseiten (mind. 16) die sich fast alle mit Geldverdienen im Internet beschäftigen (Bannerwerbung etc.) Bei der Piratos Webseite gibt es ein besonderes Schmankerl: ein Klick im _Impressum(!)_ auf den Link zu Hyro-Media startet den Download eines Star-Dialers ... 

Jetzt habe ich bei der Durchsicht meiner Traffic-Logs (mit TrafficMonitor) den Eintrag des Dialers gefunden. Interessanterweise gibts keine IP-Adresse. Da ich im Internet aber ohne IP-Adresse völlig unsichtbar bin und keinerlei Daten empfangen frage ich mich nun nach dem Sinn des Dialers. Er soll ja offiziell Zugriff auf einen Server mit Hackermaterial liefern (laut den AGBs des Miststücks). 
Ich habe gerade den Programmierer des TM angefragt, wie er sich das erklären kann. Meine Vermutung: es wird in Wirklichkeit keine Internetverbindung hergestellt! Ich habe damals natürlich anderes zu tun gehabt, als über diese ungewollte Verbindung zu surfen (wozu habe ich meinen DSL-Pauschaltarif). Wenn man dem Kerl jetzt auch noch Betrug nachweisen könnte...
Weitere Ungereimtheit:
In den AGBs des Dialers (erscheinen nach langem scrollen in kleinem Fenster) kommt eine Verbindung erst zustande, wenn man auf "Verbindung herstellen" klickt. Die Verbindung entsteht aber schon nach dem Klick auf "ja weiter"...

Nun ja, mal sehen. Von Talkline wurde ich gerade an Q1 verwiesen und jetzt richte ich mein Schreiben eben an die.
Unter http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1183105&sr=1&a=1&d=90&t=1196288
habe ich den Sachverhalt bereits geschildert und dort gibt es noch einige Anmerkungen zu den Querverbindungen der Hyro-Media.
Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2003)

*0190080806 über Talkline / Q 1 Deutschland AG / Piratos.de*

Hallo Steffen,

ganz herzlichen Dank für Deine ausführliche Info.

Bei mir haben sich schon einige gemeldet, die das gleiche Problem haben und auch nicht wissen, wie die Kosten entstanden sind.

Keiner ist im Prinzip so blöde für € 55,-- ein Programm zu starten, bei dem man noch nicht einmal weiß, was einen erwartet, oder?

Melde Dich bitte, wenn Du noch mehr in Erfahrung gebracht hast.

Gruß, Oliver


----------



## peter99 (10 April 2003)

*Betreff: 0190080806 über Talkline / Q 1 Deutschland AG /*

Hallo Leute,
ich finde die Ausführungen in diesem Forum recht interssant, glaube jedoch, dass die Problematik daran liegt, daß die Browser falsch eigestellt sind.
Ich habe den Dialer, der auch auf Pornoseiten 
angeboten wird, mit dem Netscape 7.0 absichtlich angeklickt. Da musste ich das Teil downloaden und auf der Festplatte installieren und wurde noch zweimal danach gefragt, ob ich wirklich will. Wenn ich hier natürlich bestätige, ist es passiert.

Auch die Nutzungsbedingungen sind nach meinem dafürhalten klar und eindeutig, wer weiterklickt, muss bezahlen. 

Auch mit dem Internetexplorer bei den niedrigsten Einstellungen ist es mir nicht gelungen, dass sich der Dialer automatisch ohne Nachfragen installiert. 
Der von mir heruntergeladenen Dialer hatte die Bezeichnung  (10564-s24-1-0-).

Mich würde interessieren, wer mit diesem Teil Probleme hatte, weil er sich automatisch, also ohne auf weiter zu klicken, installiert hat und mit welcher Browsereinstellung dies geschehen ist. 

Dialer, wenn sie betrügerisch programmiert sind, halte ich für eine riesen Schweinerei, was jedoch hier nicht der Fall zu sein scheint.

Peter


----------



## technofreak (10 April 2003)

@Peter99

Der Versuch hier Werbung für eine bestimmte Sex-URL zu betreiben ist registriert.
Bei weiteren Versuchen wird der Useraccount gelöscht.

tf


----------



## peter99 (10 April 2003)

*Der Versuch hier Werbung für eine bestimm........*

Hallo technofreak,

dies war kein Versuch hier Werbung für eine Porno-Seite zu setzen. 
Mir geht es um die Sache und möchte, dass immer weniger Leute von unseriösen Dialerprogrammierern betrogen werden.

Wenn du etwas aufgepasst hast, habe ich den Link, selbst gelöscht.

Gruß


----------



## technofreak (10 April 2003)

@Peter99

erzähl das, wem du willst, du hast meine Editierung gelöscht, und erst dann panisch reagiert.  
Dein Posting war pure Werbung und damit per se (siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen) verboten.  

Es ist das Ziel  dieses Forum, durch unseriöse Dialeranbieter Geschädigten Hilfe und Selbsthilfe 
anzubieten und nicht sogenannten "seriösen" Anbietern Werbeplattformen zu verschaffen.
Das sollen die von mir aus sonst wo tun, aber nicht hier im Forum. Wenn die Umsatzprobleme haben,
können sie ja Annoncen in der Presse schalten....

tf


----------



## Snorre aus Flake (11 April 2003)

*@Peter99 - du machst es dir aber einfach in deinen Urteilen*

Hallo,

ich habe mein Dialer-Problem nicht wegen falscher Browser-Einstellungen, sondern weil ich ja dachte es handele sich um ein Update. Mit diesem Ding im Kopf habe ich dann auch alles übersehen, was mich mißtrauisch hätte machen müssen.

Das mit den Browser-Einstellungen ist wirklich was für Leute die sich auskennen. Ich kenne so viele Leute die einfach nur den Internet-Explorer benützen weil er eben da ist und das Programm dann eben auch nur so benützen wie sie es vorfinden. Was soll auch ein Mensch ohne Kenntnisse mit dem Begriff "ActivX" anfangen? Hört sich doch eher nach Fitness an... Man darf nicht immer von sich selber ausgehen und sagen "Oh Mann, ich habs echt sooo drauf und alle anderen die es nicht drauf haben sind doch selber schuld, wenn sie reinfallen." Es gibt eben Menschen die einen Computer einfach nur benützen wollen (diesen Umstand hat die Sotware-Branche bisher zugegebenermassen nicht wirklich berücksichtigt). Die wollen sich dann nicht jede Woche Sicherheitsupdates für neue Lecks im IE oder in Windows runterladen oder sich mit Sicherheitsfragen auseinandersetzen. Bzw. sie vertrauen dem Hersteller (der ja schließlich gutes Geld für seine Software nimmt), dass der das schon alles richtig gemacht hat. 

Ich kenne mich wirklich gut aus und bin normalerweise extrem mißtrauisch im Internet. Und trotzdem bin ich auf diesen rotzdummen Dialer reingefallen.
Das Problem sind nicht die "dummen User" sondern so Typen die eben gezielt auf die Jagd nach "Dummen" oder Unvorsichtigen gehen. Dann muss ich auch noch auf der Homepage von Hyro lesen:

"[ wir müssen keine ag haben - um groß zu sein - der kleine unterschied ]
"Wer nur um Gewinn kämpft, erntet nichts, wofür es sich lohnt, zu leben." (Antoine de Saint-Exupéry)

mein persönlicher Dank gebührt Maike - Rebecca und Angie für die Prägung meines Charakters.
Zwar konnten diese Personen mich nicht von meiner Arbeitseinstellung abbringen,
haben jedoch meine Denkweise in vielerlei Hinsicht positiv verändert."

Da kommt mir dann das Kotzen, wenn der seine Abzocke und seinen Dummenfang auch noch mit einem Zitat von Saint-Exupéry aufwerten will.
Schlechter Verbraucherschutz und Abzocker auf der Suche nach dem schnellen Geld - da steckt das Problem. Zu behaupten das sein doch alles völlig klar und die Leute seinen selber schuld - Ignoranz.
Wenn du z.B. in meinem Fall denkst, dass man bei einer "update.exe" automatisch an einen Dialer denkt, dass man dann in einem winzigen Textfenster herumscrollt (das natürlich so aufgebaut ist, dass man erst gar nicht auf die Idee kommt, dass sich dahinter nicht die Lizenzvereinbarung eines Updates sondern eine AGB eines Dialers verbirgt), wenn du dann noch annimmst dass man bei "ja weiter" für 55€ ins Internet verbunden wirst - dann bist du wirklich extrem gewieft. Und du scheinst auch nicht so oft Programme und Updates installieren zu müssen wie ich. Da liest man fast nie mehr diesen Rechtskram, der meist typografisch (Großbuchstaben) vorsorgt, dass man schnell mit dem Lesen aufgibt. Aber für dich sind solche Sachen ja völlig klar...

Also, vielleicht ein bisschen mehr Mithilfe anstatt von oben herab auf all die "Trottel" wie mich zu schauen (und dann auch noch am Thema vorbei, weil hier im Thread sich offensichtlich niemand den Dialer über ActiveX geholt hat).

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## DerKapitulierte (11 April 2003)

*Q 1*

Hallo Steffen !

Ärgere Dich nicht. Ich hab hab auch schon dumme Kommentare 
gepostete bekommen von solchen ,die meinen Sie sind neunmal 
Klug .
Hab im übrigen die 2.Mahnung von Talkline .
Die gehen auf meine Abtretung der Erstattung von Q 1 an Talkline überhaupt nicht ein.
Also nach 2 Monaten mach ich jetzt auch eine Anzeige gegen Talkline.

Gruss Der Kapitulierte


----------



## peter99 (11 April 2003)

*Antwort von Steffen*

Hallo Steffen,

auf keinen Fall wollte ich dich belehren und dir zu verstehen geben, dass du von der Sache nichts verstehst, das liegt mir fern.
Ich wollte vielmehr den Hinweis geben, dass man mit der sicheren Einstellung eines Browsers den ein oder anderen Reinfall vermeiden kann.
Auf dieser Homepage habe ich eine hervorragende Abhandlung des Administrators gelesen, in der sogar mit Bildern erklärt wird, wie man seinen Browser einstellen sollte, damit eine gewisse Sicherheit
gegen solche Sch...programme vorhanden ist.

Was deine Meinung zum Lesen oder Nichtlesen von Lizenzbestimmungen bin ich auch anderer Auffassung. Ich glaube, dass es äußerst wichig ist solchen Kram zu lesen.
Ich kann dir in dem Zusammenhang einen Artikel des Administrators dieser Seite zitieren:

"Strafrechtliche Würdigung

Bei der Polizei geht dem Geschädigten dann normalerweise ein Licht auf:

Wenn nämlich vor der Installation unter zumutbaren Umständen (runterscrollen in "Installationshinweisen" o.ä.muß man in gewissen Grenzen in Kauf nehmen) irgendwo auftaucht, welche Kosten auf den neuen "Kunden" zukommen, so ist das strafrechtlich nicht erfaßt. Es handelt sich zwar um eine grobe Unverschämtheit und Frechheit, diese ist jedoch nicht strafbar.
Da die Anbieter von solchen dubiosen Zugängen dies meistens auch wissen, kann man in den allermeisten Fällen davon ausgehen, daß der Anbieter strafrechtlich nicht zu belangen ist. Das heißt im Klartext 
für den geschädigten Benutzer: Glückwunsch! Sie dürfen für die Rechnung aufkommen und haben als Ergebnis deutlich an Lebenserfahrung gewonnen. Rein rechtlich haben Sie mit dem Anbieter einen rechtsgültigen 
Vertrag abgeschlossen."

Ich bin gerne bereit meine Mithilfe, sofern dies im Rahmen meiner Kenntisse möglich ist anzubieten und betrachte auch niemand als Trottel.
Aber es darf auch in solchen Foren nicht verboten sein ein gewisses Mass an Kritik anzubringen, sofern dies Hintergründe hat. 

Ich habe in diesem Forum auch nicht am Thema vorbeigeschrieben, da ich bislang noch nie behauptet habe, dass sich jemand diesen Dialer mit ActivX eingefangen hat.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Der Jurist (11 April 2003)

@ peter99


Na, Du machst es Dir aber einfach. Wenn ich das oben erwähnte Zitat richtig vertehe, dann ist damit der Dialer gemeint, der alles offenlegt.

Dazu gehört dann aber auch etwa die Eigenschaft Schutzprogramm auszuschalten oder bestehende Verbindungen zu trennen, um dann statt DSL über eine bestehende ISDN-Verbindung (Fax-Karte) nue anzuwählen.

Weiter dürfen solche Texte wie


```
Original Message ----- From: poesiecard 
To: user765 
Sent: Tuesday, October 08, 2002 12:02 PM 
Subject: Du hast eine Poesie-card erhalten. 

Hallo,

Jemand hat dir eine Poesie-Grußkarte geschickt.
Unter dieser Adresse kannst du sie abholen:

h**p://members.tripod.com.br/poesiecard/carduser.txt?userid=467

Einfach Adresse anklicken, oder kopieren und im Browser
die Adresse einfügen. Dann Enter drücken.

Dort kannst du sehen wer dir die Karte geschickt hat und antworten.

Viel Spass wuenscht das Team von Poesie-cards

Hinweis:
Um die Karte ohne Probleme abholen zu koennen, 
muss gegebenenfalls ein Plugin nachinstalliert werden.
Dies geschieht automatisch und muss lediglich mit "ja" bestätigt werden.
```

nicht der ganzen Geschichte vorangestellt sein. Beachte bitte den letzten Hinweis in der Mail. Oder siehst Du in solchen Fällen auch einen ordnungsgemäßen Vertragsschluss ?


----------



## peter99 (12 April 2003)

Hallo,

ja, es ist vollkommen richtig, meine Ausführungen beziehen sich ausschließlich auf den mir bekannten Dialer, der über die Rufnummer 0190-080806 (Q 1 Deutschland AG/Talkline) abrechnet. Es kann durchaus sein, dass da noch andere und unseriös programmierte Dialer im Umlauf sind, die kenne ich jedoch nicht. 

Nur über den mir bekannten Dialer kann ich hier posten.

Sicherlich lässt sich das Zitat und meine Meinung nicht auf den von dir geschilderten Fall anwenden. Hier wird dem User eindeutig vorgegaukelt, dass er ein harmloses "Plugin" installiert obwohl sich dahinter sicherlich ein Dialer verbirgt. 
Dieser Text ist sicher eine Frechheit, strafrechtlich erfasst und es kann nicht zu einem orgnungsgemäßen Vertragsabschluss kommen.
Da teile ich voll und ganz deine Meinung und würde diese Geschichte bei der Polizei zur Anzeige bringen.


----------



## Der Jurist (12 April 2003)

peter99 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ja, es ist vollkommen richtig, meine Ausführungen beziehen sich ausschließlich auf den mir bekannten Dialer, der über die Rufnummer 0190-080806 (Q 1 Deutschland AG/Talkline) abrechnet. Es kann durchaus sein, dass da noch andere und unseriös programmierte Dialer im Umlauf sind, die kenne ich jedoch nicht.
> 
> ...




Dann sag das bitte auch sehr deutlich, dass nur den ganz bestimmten Dialer meinst. Mit Deinem Hinweis auf die allgemeinen Ausführungen von Heiko verwirrst Du nur und verallgemeinerst.

Alles andere ist bereits geschehen.  Schau hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## ferrari (18 April 2003)

*Q1 Deutschland AG, Provider Talkline*

Diesen ....... gehört das Handwerk gelegt
Anbei ein Attachment, in dem ich Piratos "geblitzt" habe (Beweissicherung)!

Gefunden habe ich den Dialer über Spybot !
Ich habe heise.de computerbild und SAT1 informiert!

Die Telekom wird den Betrag nicht überweisen, Talkline ist aufgefordert eine Ladungsfähige Adresse zu nennen, hinter dieser muß ja eine bestimmte Person stehen!
Außerdem habe ich den Fall der Regulierungsbehörde mitgeteilt!

_siehe NUB: Inhalt der Artikel
. Sollte der Inhalt des Artikels gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen (z.B. Beleidigungen, ........), so wird dieser ohne Vorwarnung sofort editiert,  tf _


----------



## AmiRage (18 April 2003)

*Re: Q1 Deutschland AG, Provider Talkline*



			
				ferrari schrieb:
			
		

> Anbei ein Attachment, in dem ich Piratos "geblitzt" habe (Beweissicherung)!


Gut und schön, aber was soll dieser Screenshot beweisen?


----------



## Comedian1 (23 April 2003)

*Ladungsfähige Adresse*

Schreib an diesen Herren:

........
Spitzäckerstraasse 12
73527 Schäbisch Gmünd

Gruß
Comedian

_Bitte keine Namen , siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen tf_


----------



## technofreak (23 April 2003)

Als Entschädigung dafür, daß ich den Namen gelöscht hab: 

http://www.kriha.de/krihaorg/dialerfraud.html

tf


----------



## ferrari (24 April 2003)

*Ladungsfähige Adresse*

Dem J. D. aus Schwäbisch Gmünd, Spitzäckerstraße 12 mit der Telefonnummer 0 71 71) 99 99 84 bin ich auch schon auf der Spur!

 :argue:


----------



## ferrari (24 April 2003)

*Ladungsfähige Adresse*

Wer wissen will, wer hinter einer Internetadresse steckt, z. B. piratos.de der kann dies bei (Details)!
http://www.computer-doctor.de/webho...actio=show&WhoIsServer=whois.denic.de&domain=


----------



## virenscanner (24 April 2003)

Oder auch "hier"...Warum "so weit" in die Ferne schweifen?

http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/


----------



## ferrari (7 Mai 2003)

*Re: bin auch betroffen*



			
				Snorre schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Oliver,
> 
> ich habe mir dieses Mistding als "update.exe" aus einem ZIP-File eingefangen. Da ich das eigentliche Programm für vertrauenswürdig gehalten habe, habe ich recht unbedacht dieses "update" gestartet. Ich hielt die erste Seite für die Lizenzvereinbarung und habe auf "ja weiter" geklickt. Als ich dann die LED an der ISDN-Anlage bemerkt habe, ging die Hektik los. Habe zuerst an der üblichen Stelle in der Taskleiste bei der Uhr versucht eine Verbindung zu finden und zu trennen. Nach einer hektischen Suche im Taskmanager kam mir dann endlich die simple Idee das Kabel der Anlage zu ziehen...
> 
> ...



hydro-mediaservice dahinter steckt offenbar auch der J. D. aus (..) Schwäbisch Gmünd (...)

_Nochmal langsam zum Mitschreiben: Personenbezogene Daten nur mit ausdrücklicher Einwilligung des Betroffenen - Heiko_


----------



## ferrari (15 Mai 2003)

*Beweispflicht liegt beim Anbieter !*

WISO berichtet, dass es mittlerweile ein Urteil zur Umkehr der Beweispflicht gibt!

Hoffentlich wehren sich alle betroffenen und haben Erfolg!!!

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/1/0,1872,2045089,00.html
 :dafuer: 


:bussi:


----------



## technofreak (15 Mai 2003)

Der genaue Urteilstext:

LANDGERICHT NÜRNBERG-FÜRTH
IM NAMEN DES VOLKES
URTEIL v. 27.03.2003
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgnfuerth270303.htm
tf


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Mai 2003)

*Re: Beweispflicht liegt beim Anbieter !*



			
				ferrari schrieb:
			
		

> WISO berichtet, dass es mittlerweile ein Urteil zur Umkehr der Beweispflicht gibt!
> 
> Hoffentlich wehren sich alle betroffenen und haben Erfolg!!!
> 
> ...




Hier auf der Seite im vorletzten Posting findest Du einen Link zur Veröffentlichund des LG Nürnberg-Führt. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=375


----------



## Heiko (16 Mai 2003)

Haben wir auch schon:
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/news/030515_01.php


----------



## Snorre aus Flake (22 Mai 2003)

*nach langer Funkstille Standardreaktion*

Hallo,

nach langer Funkstille kam jetzt erst mal die "letzte Mahnung" der Talkline. Weder von Q1, noch von ihnen kam eine Reaktion auf meinen mehrseitigen Brief in dem ich alle meine Informationen und Beweise zusammengetragen habe.
Werde jetzt natürlich nicht zahlen.
Wenn ich Jurist richtig verstanden habe (oder war es Comedian?) stoppt meine Beschwerde den Mahnvorgang bis ich eine Erwiderung bekomme. Richtig verstanden?
Für mich ist immer noch interessant, ob es nötig ist/ Sinn macht den Betreiber direkt anzugehen? Also einen dritten Weg einzuschlagen? 
Und wie war das mit der Forderungsabtretung? Antrag an Talkline die Forderung an Q1 abzutreten? Finde die Textstelle nicht mehr.

Gruß
Snorre
... der sich alle paar Tage mal wieder im Mega-Thread von Jurist umsieht - aber leider sind die Briefe jetzt wieder förmlicher geworden


----------



## Snorre aus Flake (4 Juni 2003)

*gute Neuigkeiten!*

Hallo, 

habe am 28.5.03 einen Brief von Q1 Deutschland AG bekommen:



> [...]
> Die Servicerufnummer 0190 080 806 haben wir der Firma Questnet GmbH (Von Gravenreuth Str. 40a, 81827 München) zur Verfügung gestellt. Diese Gesellschaft ist ein Reseller, dessen Kunden eine breite Sparte von Diensteinhalten im Internet anbieten.
> [...]
> In Ansehen der von Ihnen übermittelten Daten gehen wir davon aus, dass Probleme bei der Einwahl bestanden. Nach Überprüfung Ihrer Angaben  und Rücksprache mit unserem Kunden sind wir entgegenkommenderweise ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht dazu bereit, Ihnen die über die Verbindung in Recnung gestellten Kosten (47,4138 Euro netto) zurück zu erstatten.
> Damit wir die Erstattung vornehmen können, benötigen wir allerdings einen Nachweis, dass Sie die Verbindung zu der Servicenummer 0190 080806 auch tatsächlich bezahlt haben. Wir bitten daher, uns einen geeigneten Zahlungsnachweis (Kontoauszug oder bankbestätigte Überweisung) zukommen zu lassen. Sobald uns dieser Nachweis vorliegt, werden wir die Erstattung veranlassen



Interessant fand ich die Adresse der Firma Questnet. Der Herr hat sogar schon eine Straße die nach ihm benannt ist.  

Werde jetzt der Talkline die Abtretung an die Q1 Deutschland AG vorschlagen.
Folgenden Senf mußte ich aber noch dazu geben:



> Guten Tag,
> leider scheint in Ihrer Unternehmenskommunikation etwas schief gelaufen zu sein. Mit Ein-schreiben vom 10. April 03 haben Sie einen Widerspruch mit ausführlicher Begründung und Beweismaterial erhalten. Gleichzeitig ging ein Schreiben an Ihren Geschäftspartner Q1.
> Leider scheint es, dass bei Ihnen Widersprüche nur noch automatisiert behandelt werden. Von Ihrer Seite aus scheint niemand auf Widersprüche eingehen zu wollen. Das erscheint mir un-seriöses Geschäftsgebaren. Prinzipiell ist, wie Sie sicherlich wissen, ein Mahnverfahren bis zur Klärung des Widerspruchs auszusetzen.
> [...]
> ...



Ich hoffe, daß die Angelegenheit damit erledigt ist. Mein Dialerschutz ist inzwischen hoffentlich auch wasserdicht (TK-Anlage und 0190-Warner). Sollte jetzt nichts weiteres passieren, möchte ich mich schon mal vorläufig vom Forum hier verabschieden und mich bei allen bedanken die mir geholfen haben. Ein besonderer Dank noch an Jurist für Hilfe über PM. Den Thread von Jurist werde ich aber gespannt weiterverfolgen. Ich hoffe, daß die Sache erfolgreich ausgeht! Und natürlich einen besonderen Dank an den Admin für diese hilfreiche Seite. Schön daß es noch Menschen gibt, die aus Idealismus viel Arbeit auf sich nehmen.

Gruß
Snorre


----------



## Heiko (4 Juni 2003)

Gern geschehen!


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2003)

QuestNet ist tatsächlich nur Hersteller des Dialers und die Adresse ist richtig. Allerdings kann ich nur sagen - bei Dialern, die von QuestNet-Kunden angeboten werden, beissen sich die Endkunden in der Regel die Zähne aus. Der User hatte zwei Bestätigungen, die ihn eindeutig auf die anstehende Verbindung hinweisen, erst danach kommt die Session zu stande.
Der Kunde von QuestNet, der dann auch das Angebot zu verantworten hat, ist z. B. unter "piratos.de" oder "hacker.ag" vertreten (hyro-mediaservice e.K., Spitzäckerstraße 12, D-73527 Schwäbisch Gmünd). Stellt sich mir die Frage, was will ein User auf solchen Seiten!?

Jetzt wird übrigens eine andere Talkline-Nummer für den Seitenzugriff verwendet:  (0190080788 GN 7,5€/Min. [max. 20 Min.] danach weitere 39 Minuten GRATIS).

Das Angebot von Q1, das mit der Gutschrift, kann ich nur jedem wärmstens empfehlen, da dadurch die Forderungen von Talkline oder mcn befriedigt werden. Den Preis selbst zieht Q1 vom Umsatz ihres Kunden ab und legt offensichtlich noch etwas drauf (Anteil des Großproviders), um den Endkunden zu beruhigen. Außerdem spart sich Q1 Verwaltungskosten und ggf. ein Verfahren, so dass die Kulanz hier wirklich dem Kunden nützt.


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Juni 2003)

@ Snorre aus Flake




			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Gern geschehen!



Da schließe ich mich doch glatt an.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2003)

*Q 1 -- Fa.Questnet*

Auch mir bietet Q 1 einen Erstattung an jedoch muß erst an Talkline der strittige Betrag überwiesen werden und, man bekommt dann bei Sendung einer Kopie des Bankauszuges an Q 1 eine Rückerstattung von Q 1.



Auch Q 1 sei seriös angeblich lt. Kripo München. 

Hat irgend jemand an Talkline den strittigen Betrag überwiesen und dann von Q 1 Geld zurück erhalten ?

Hat vielleicht jemand eine dirkte Erstattung durch Q 1 aushandeln können ? 

Eine Abtretung der Ersttung von Q 1 an Talkline findet kein Gehör bei Talkline.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2003)

*Q 1 -- Fa.Questnet*

... ja ich und das schon mehrmals.

@Gast

Du bekommst von Q1 eine schriftliche Zusage über die Erstattung der Kosten - wo ist da noch das Problem? Die Absichtserklärung in dem Schreiben ist bindend und die im E-Fall einglagbar. Also - Du brauchst nur noch mitzuspielen.


----------



## ferrari (5 Juni 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> QuestNet ist tatsächlich nur Hersteller des Dialers und die Adresse ist richtig. Allerdings kann ich nur sagen - bei Dialern, die von QuestNet-Kunden angeboten werden, beissen sich die Endkunden in der Regel die Zähne aus. Der User hatte zwei Bestätigungen, die ihn eindeutig auf die anstehende Verbindung hinweisen, erst danach kommt die Session zu stande.
> Der Kunde von QuestNet, der dann auch das Angebot zu verantworten hat, ist z. B. unter "piratos.de" oder "hacker.ag" vertreten (hyro-mediaservice e.K., Spitzäckerstraße 12, D-73527 Schwäbisch Gmünd). Stellt sich mir die Frage, was will ein User auf solchen Seiten!?
> 
> Jetzt wird übrigens eine andere Talkline-Nummer für den Seitenzugriff verwendet:  (0190080788 GN 7,5€/Min. [max. 20 Min.] danach weitere 39 Minuten GRATIS).
> ...



Hallo Anna, glaubst Du wirklich das die User auf den von Dir genannten Seiten waren, ist hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint!
Ich habe einen Hinweis, wo z. B. unter winamp.de bei sogenannten sms mit mehr Zeichen einem das Ding verpasst wird!

Also Deine Annahme scheint mir sehr eigenartig, oder willst Du die User von Schadenersatzansprüchen fernhalten???
Dialer gehören grundsätzlich verboten, es sei denn der Vertrag kommt so zustande, dass der User die Bedingungen eindeutig erkennen konnte und akzeptiert hat, was wäre mit einer deutlichen Anzeige über den gesamten Bildschirm, die mindestens zeimal bestätigt werden muß und 10 Sekunden angezeigt wird???!!

Ich habe ein Gutachten was die unbemerkte Einwahl nachgewiesen hat!!!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2003)

@ferrari

Das mit "piratos" war natürlich nur beispielhaft eine von vielen verfügbaren Seiten, die ein und dieselbe Nummer verwenden. Den genauen Seitenaufruf dokumentiert die Datei coder.txt. Selbe Datei hat auch QestNet vorliegen und kann deshalb recht genau beurteilen, in wieweit ein Seitenaufruf zu stande kam.

Technische Fehler werden übrigens eingeräumt. Doch dazu kann man sich gern an QuestNet wenden http://www.questnet.de/. Dort ist man (wie bei Q1) in der Lage Gutschriften für verpatzte Sessions zu erstellen.

"... Also Deine Annahme scheint mir sehr eigenartig, oder willst Du die User von Schadenersatzansprüchen fernhalten??? ..." - keines Wegs, kämpfe selbst an vorderster Front!

"... Dialer gehören grundsätzlich verboten ..." Das ist mir zu pauschal - wenn das Abrechnungssystem korrekt funktioniert, ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden. Dass es immer wieder zu Konflikten kommt beweist nur, wie unausgereift diese Materie gegenüber dem unbedarften User ist. Außerdem ist der Gesetzgeber gefragt, doch der stürzt sich lieber aus den Wolken, weil er sein eigens angerichtetes Elend nimmer sehen kann. Mir kommt es so vor, als hätten die "drei Affen" unsere Politik voll im Griff.


----------



## technofreak (5 Juni 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> Dass es immer wieder zu Konflikten kommt beweist nur, wie unausgereift diese
> Materie gegenüber dem unbedarften User ist.



Im Gegenteil, ganz im Gegenteil, die Materie ist sehr ausgereift, eher überreif, nämlich bereits faul 
tf


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2003)

So herum kann man es auch sehen!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2003)

wenn du so vieles weisst dann sag mir wo ich die beschreibung mit bildanleitung für gewisse einstellungen finden kann denn mir ist das echt zu dumm..ich bin anfängerin und lerne alles hier allein und schon bin ich gears.... durch meine unkenntnisse...muß ich bestraft werden das ich noch lernen will???kann nicht rechtens sein..ich habe leider niemanden der mir hier was beibringen kann..wäre dankbar mal von dir zu hören..l.g.silvi


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2003)

*Einstellungen*

Ich weiß zwar nicht, welche Einstellungen jetzt genau gemeint sein sollen aber wenn es um Sicherheitseinstellungen und Sicherheitschecks für Browser gehen soll; auf den genannten Seiten finden sich bebilderte, durchaus verständliche Anleitungen für die gängigsten Browser.

http://www.heise.de/ct/browsercheck/


Sicherheitseinstellungen des Browsers anpassen

               Die folgenden Seiten erläutern die wichtigsten Sicherheitseinstellungen
               der am häufigsten eingesetzten Browser und schlagen Einstellungen für
               mittlere und hohe Sicherheitsanforderungen vor. Falls Sie ältere
               Browser von Netscape oder Microsoft verwenden, empfiehlt sich auf
               alle Fälle ein Update auf die aktuelle Version. Die Einstellungen des
               Internet Explorer 5.5 sind vergleichbar zu denen der Version 5.0.

http://www.heise.de/ct/browsercheck/anpassen.shtml


----------



## technofreak (26 Juni 2003)

Oder hier:
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/schutz.php
oder hier :
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Schutz/schutz.html
tf


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2003)

@ @epost.de
Suche mal den Ordner "coder" unter C:\WINDOWS und gucke Dir mal die Datei coder.txt an. Dort ist der Seitenaufruf und Dein Einzelverbindungsnachweis gespeichert - womöglich geht Dir oder einem Familienmitglied dabei ein Lichtlein auf?!


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @ @epost.de
> Suche mal den Ordner "coder" unter C:\WINDOWS und gucke Dir mal die Datei coder.txt an. Dort ist der Seitenaufruf und Dein Einzelverbindungsnachweis gespeichert - womöglich geht Dir oder einem Familienmitglied dabei ein Lichtlein auf?!



Hallo anna,
bei mir (win 98 SE) gibt es das Verzeichnis coder oder die Datei coder.txt nicht!


----------



## Snorre aus Flake (28 Juli 2003)

*zu Früh verabschiedet...*

Hallo,

leider geht die ganze Angelegenheit immer weiter.  :-? 

Zuerst bekam ich Anfang des Monats Post von Intrum Justicia (Darmstadt). Ich habe denen das Schreiben von Q1 (mit ihrem Forderungsverzicht bzw. Rückzahlungsangebot) und das entsprechende Schreiben an Talkline zugefaxt. Seither kam nichts mehr.
Vor ein paar Tagen flatterte aber Post von RAe (...) & Kollegen (auch Darmstadt) ins Haus. Die Forderung hat inzwischen Kinder bekommen und sich durch diverse Spesen verdoppelt. Aus 55 EUR wurden jetz 106 EUR.
Ich hatte Talkline die Forderungsabtretung an Q1 vorgeschlagen, so wie es hier im Forum mehrmals empfohlen wurde. Sehr erstaunt war ich jetzt über die Postings von Anna, die empfiehlt den von Q1 beschriebenen Weg zu gehen. Dabei wurde davon immer wieder abgeraten.
Jetzt bin ich etwas verunsichert und habe einige Fragen.

1) Ein begründeter Widerspruch hat auschiebende Wirkung. Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Somit kann Talkline nicht einfach weiter mahnen, sondern muß zum Widerspruch Stellung nehmen.

2) Soll ich jetzt doch die 55 EUR an Talkline zahlen und mir das Geld von Q1 zurückholen?

3) Wenn ich Talkline die Forderungsabtretung anbiete, können die das einfach ignorieren?

4) Im Forum Dialerschutz hat jemand bei Talkline angefragt, wie das ganze Verfahren zu stoppen sei. Daraufhin meinten die dies sei nur durch eine Anzeige bei der Polizei möglich. Stimmt das?

5) Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Gruß
Snorre


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2003)

*Re: zu Früh verabschiedet...*



			
				Snorre aus Flake schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Ein begründeter Widerspruch hat auschiebende Wirkung. Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Somit kann Talkline nicht einfach weiter mahnen, sondern muß zum Widerspruch Stellung nehmen.



Nein. Im Privatrecht kann Talkline Rechnungen nicht einfach ohne Titel zwangsweise einziehen und damit hat ein Widerspruch auch keine 'aufschiebende Wirkung'. Einen vollstreckbaren Titel bekommt Talkline aber nur über das Gericht. Talkline muß auch nicht auf deine Widersprüche reagieren, sondern kann weitermahnen. 

BTW: Es gibt den Begriff der 'aufschiebenden Wirkung' nur im Verwaltungsrecht. Wenn eine Behörde einen Bescheid erläßt, dann kann sie aus diesem Bescheid ohne Anrufung eines Gerichts die Rechtsfolgen durchsetzen (weil der Bescheid insoweit Titelfunktion hat), es sei denn der Betroffene hat Widerspruch eingelegt. Der Widerspruch hat dann aufschiebende Wirkung, dh die Behörde kann bis zum Abschluss des Rechtsmittelverfahrens aus dem Bescheid keine Rechte herleiten.



> 2) Soll ich jetzt doch die 55 EUR an Talkline zahlen und mir das Geld von Q1 zurückholen?



Einen Anspruch gegen Q1 aus deren Schreiben hast du nur, wenn du gegenüber Q1 erklärt hast, dass du mit dem Angebot einverstanden bist. Q1 ist an das Angebot nur einige Tage gebunden (ein paar Tage Bedenkzeit und Postlaufzeit). Wenn schon Wochen vergangen sind, dann ist das Angebot von Q1 nicht mehr gültig. Das hindert dich natürlich nicht, Q1 ein Vergleichsangebot zu machen.



> 3) Wenn ich Talkline die Forderungsabtretung anbiete, können die das einfach ignorieren?



Ja. Stell dir mal vor, Talkline könnte dich zu einer Abtretung oder einem Vergleich zwingen   



> 4) Im Forum Dialerschutz hat jemand bei Talkline angefragt, wie das ganze Verfahren zu stoppen sei. Daraufhin meinten die dies sei nur durch eine Anzeige bei der Polizei möglich. Stimmt das?



Grundsätzlich kann TL seine Forderungen auch einklagen, wenn in gleicher Sache gegen TL oder deren Vertragspartner ermittelt wird. Es besteht aber die Möglichkeit, das Gerichtsverfahren bis zu einer Entscheidung in der Strafsache aussetzen zu lassen. Ob TL von sich aus wegen einer Strafanzeige Mahnläufe aussetzt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es  gibt zig Fälle, wo TL trotz Anzeige weiter gemahnt hat. 



> 5) Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?



Wenn du kein Angebot wahrgenommen hast oder mit der Leistung nicht zufrieden warst, dann würde ich erst mal nicht zahlen und den Mahnbescheid abwarten.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2003)

*Re: zu Früh verabschiedet...*



			
				Snorre aus Flake schrieb:
			
		

> 2) Soll ich jetzt doch die 55 EUR an Talkline zahlen und mir das Geld von Q1 zurückholen?


Nein vorerst nicht! Versuche einen Aufschub des Inkassoverfahrens zu erwirken (schriftl. an Forderungssteller)  - stetzte Dir selbst ein Zahlungsziel bis zur endgültigen Prüfung des Sachverhaltes, da Dir jetzt "neue Erkenntnisse vorliegen!" Setze z. B. den 31.08.2003 an. Sollte man Dir dann tatsächlich einen Vergleich in Form einer Gutschrift anbieten, wäre zuerst an die TL zu zahlen und unter Vorlage des bestätigten Einzahlungsbeleges bekommst Du dann von Q1/QuestNet evtl. Dein Geld zurück. Da jedoch zwischenzeitlich weitere Kosten angefallen sind, da Du offensichtlich nicht den rechtlich einwandfreien Weg gegangen warst, wirst Du mit den Nebenkosten wahrscheinlich auch weiterhin konfrontiert sein. Aber dazu kann Dir sicher _Comedian_ ein bisschen mehr schreiben, wenn es spruchreif ist.


			
				Snorre aus Flake schrieb:
			
		

> 5) Wie soll ich weiter vorgehen?


Schreibe an die Fa. QuestNet GmbH (www.questnet.de) und fordere dort unter Benennung Deiner Telefonnummer eine Übersicht über Deine Einwahl ein. QuestNet war der Inhaber der Nummer und hatte diese mit ihrem Dialer an ihren Kunden weiter gegeben - die Session selbst wurde bei QuestNet dokumentiert: _Verbindungszeit, -Dauer und Verbindungsziel_. Somit weisst Du zumindest mal welche URL überhaupt aufgerufen worden ist und wahrscheinlich auch, woher Du den Dialer hast.


			
				Snorre aus Flake schrieb:
			
		

> 4) Im Forum Dialerschutz hat jemand bei Talkline angefragt, wie das ganze Verfahren zu stoppen sei. Daraufhin meinten die dies sei nur durch eine Anzeige bei der Polizei möglich. Stimmt das?


Der Dialer von QuestNet funktioniert einwandfrei und ist FST-konform. Bislang wurden in noch nicht einem einzigen Fall Manipulationen oder eine Fehlerhaftigkeit nachgewiesen. Bei einer Anzeige müsstest Du den Dialer (von dem Du meinst, dass er nicht ordentlich funktioniert hatte) liefern, damit der dann untersucht wird - wohlgemerkt, es muss das Original sein, mit dem Dein Schaden entstanden war. Wenn Du das nicht kannst, macht der Gang zu den Behörden keinen Sinn.


			
				Snorre aus Flake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte Talkline die Forderungsabtretung an Q1 vorgeschlagen, so wie es hier im Forum mehrmals empfohlen wurde. Sehr erstaunt war ich jetzt über die Postings von Anna, die empfiehlt den von Q1 beschriebenen Weg zu gehen. Dabei wurde davon immer wieder abgeraten.


Leider wird hier im Forum ganz gern eine Ichmachedaswieichdaswill-Haltung propagiert - mehr als gute Ratschläge kann ich nicht geben. Wie einige User jetzt selbst positiv erfahren haben, gibt mir der Erfolg zwischenzeitlich Recht. Letztlich muss jeder selbst wissen, welchen Weg er in seiner Forderungssache beschreitet.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2003)

Ich sehe das etwas anders! 

Warum an Talkline Zahlen, wenn die Q1 schon schriftlich bestätigt hat, auf die Forderung zu verzichten? Oder sich überhaupt noch Gedanken darüber zu machen? Wenn die Q1 ihre Forderung für so stichhaltig hält, das sie darauf verzichten wollen, dann hast du damit auch vor Gericht beste Chancen! 

Ich würde mich von Konsorten wie Axtman und co nicht ins Boxhorn jagen lassen. Talkline hat bereits mehrere ähnliche Fälle vor Gericht satt verloren. Hier im Forum findest du genügend Material, wie du vor Gericht argumentieren musst. Talkline geht im Moment eh nach der Devise vor "Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, kassiert es sich ganz ungeniert". Viele der Fälle, die Talkline jetzt mahnen lässt, stammen von eindeutig betrügerischen Handlungen, bsp von Tele Team Work. Dennoch ist sich Talkline nicht zu schade, hierbei bis vor Gericht zu gehen. Aber die letzten Urteile haben gezeicht, das in der Justitz ein Umdenken stattfindet, von dem sich unsere Regierung noch ein ganzes Stück abschneiden kann. Denn Talkline hat einige satte Niederlagen kassiert ujnd wenn die Beklagten richtig argumentieren, dann wird das auch weiterhin passieren. Und irgendwann wird es Talkline aufgeben müssen, weil auch jedes weitere Urteil gegen Talkline die Position der Verbraucher gegen derartige Abzockfirmen stärkt!

Ich würdee weder Talkline noch (...) irgendwie entgegenkommen sondern es auf ein Gerichtsverfahren draufankommen lassen.

Du kannst übrigens sicher sein, das dir Q1 kein Verzichtsangebot gemacht hätte, wenn die überzeugt gewesen wären, das die Verbindung auf korrektem Weg zustandegekommen ist.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2003)

@Snorre aus Flake
...was Antidialer hier gepostet hat ist genau das, was ich zuvor in meinem letzten Absatz erklärt habe - das Problem kann jeder anfassen wie er will. Die Konfrontation via Mahnschreiben/Inkasso/Mahnbescheid/Gericht kan sich jeder suchen doch ist das für den Betroffenen auch der einfachste Weg?
@Antidialer
Q1 hat das Problem, dass es über TL keine Abtretung gibt, denn dann müsste Q1 der TL ja deren Anteil noch drauflegen, oder wie auch immer. Die Verbindung kam unstrittig zustande und zwar über eine Nummer der TL. Dass sich jetzt deren Kunde kulant zeigt, berührt nicht die Verpflichtungen zwischen TL und dem Endkunden, denn TL ist für den Content nicht verantwortlich! Hier geht es um´s verbuchen und das einem Endkunden der Weg des Ausbuchens oder Storno vorgezeigt wird, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht falsch, wenn gleich nicht vollends zufrieden stellend. Doch letztlich geht es doch darum, dass der Endkunde nicht zu bezahlen braucht und dabei sind ihm sicher alle Mittel recht - da kann man auch vor Gericht ziehen, sich dabei noch weiterhin vielem Ärger aussetzen oder sich einfach nur an der gereichten Geldbörse bedienen.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2003)

@ anna

Du hast Recht, es ist jedem seine Sache, wie er so etwas anpackt. Ich gebe gerne zu, das ich in dieser Beziehung etwas streitsüchtig bin und es mir Spaß macht, mich mit Behörden, Anwälten und co herumärgern, zumindest wenn ich überzeugt bin, das das Recht auf meiner Seite steht. Ich zahle meine (zu Recht bestehenden) Rechnungen pünktlich und habe ansonsten keine Schulden, und damit habe ich es schlicht und einfach nicht nötig, mich abzocken zu lassen oder mir von Inkassobüros oder Anwälten auf dem Kopf rumtanzen zu lassen. Sollten sie es dennoch versuchen, habe ich keine Probleme, mich mit denen anzulegen. Drohungen und Einschüchterungen haben bei mir immer den genau Entgegengesetzten Effekt. 

Zum Thema Talkline kann ich nur eins sagen: Es interessiert mich überhaupt nicht, ob Talkline behauptet, nur der Netzbetreiber zu sein und keinen Einfluss auf den Content zu haben. Mit dieser Argumentation ist Talkline bereits 2-mal vor Gericht satt baden gegangen. Wer von mir Geld haben will, hat nachzuweisen, welchen Gegenwert er erbracht hat. Dieser eigentlich logische Gedankengang wird durch den Anscheinsbeweis, auf den sich Talkline beruft, total auf den Kopf gestellt. Und obwohl sich unsere Gesetzgeber noch immer gegen die Änderung der Beweislast sträuben, so sehr hat zu meiner großen Freude ein Umdenken bei den Gerichten stattgefunden. Sämtliche aktuelle Gerichtsurteile legen die Beweislast dem TK Unternehmen auf, nicht mehr dem Verbraucher. Im betreffenden Fall, von allem anderen abgesehen, heißt das, das es Talkline unmöglich ist, eine Forderung zu beweisen, auf die der eigentliche Forderungsinhaber schon verzichtet hat. Ob und wie das unter den einzelnen TK Unternehmen verbucht und Verrechnet wird, ist mir völlig gleich. Warum soll ich Talkline bezahlen und mir mein Geld von Q1 zurückholen, wenn das die beiden Unternehmen genau so gut unter sich ausmachen können? Wer garantiert mir denn, das ich mein Geld jemals wieder sehe? Da trete ich den Forderungsverzicht lieber an Talkline ab. Wenn die ihn nicht wollen, dann ist das nicht mein Problem. Dabei ist es erst mal unerheblich, ob die Verbindung rechtlich einwandfrei zustande gekommen ist oder nicht. 

Was das betrifft, auch wenn der Dialer selber in Ordnung ist, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, das die Verbindung rechtlich sauber zustande gekommen ist. Jeder Windows Programmierer und auch das BSI wird bestätigen, das es problemlos möglich ist, einen Dialer per Software fernzusteuern. Das hat sich mittlerweile auch bis zu den Gerichten rumgesprochen, was wohl nicht unerheblich zur einsetzenden Umkehr der Beweislast in der Rechtssprechung beiträgt. 

Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das Q1 auf keine Forderung verzichten würde, wenn sie selber sicher wären, das diese Forderungen zu Recht besteht.


----------



## Raimund (29 Juli 2003)

*Flexible response*

 
@antidialer,

Deine Vorgehensweise ist konsequent und nur zu befürworten.

Wenn Du aber evtl. den einen oder anderen kennst, der wiederum jemanden kennt, der sich im Gewerbe auskennt und Dir vielleicht sogar Namen nennen kann, dann kannst Du Dein Problem vielleicht auch anders lösen!
   

Ich bin jedenfalls ein Freund der von Dir bevorzugten Vorgehensweise, möchte aber niemanden missionieren.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juli 2003)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das Q1 auf keine Forderung verzichten würde, wenn sie selber sicher wären, das diese Forderungen zu Recht besteht.



 :thumb: Danke für diese klaren Worte und deine konsequente Einstellung. Ich lese schon 
seit geraumer Zeit mit Stirnrunzeln und Verwunderung die "Mauschelratschläge". Nachdem ich mal 
im Bekanntenkreis (Chefbuchhalter eines  mittelständischen Unternehmens ) diese 
Ratschläge gezeigt habe , hat er nur den Kopf geschüttelt. Seine Aussage: Entweder ich habe eine 
 nachweisliche Forderung , dann geht es "ruck zuck" , Mahnung , Mahnbescheid 
und wenn immer noch nicht, dann eben Klage, oder nicht , alles dazwischen ist höchst obskur. 
cp


----------



## Comedian1 (29 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Raimund (29 Juli 2003)

*Doglein und die Geprellten*

@Comedian 1,

vielleicht kann mal unsere Expertin hier Stellung nehmen?

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Snorre aus Flake (29 Juli 2003)

*@ Anna*

Ich habe über den Dialer in einem Thread im Forum Dialerschutz (Link war in meinem ersten Posting) schon mal geschrieben. Der Dialer hält sich formell vielleicht an die Regeln der FST (obwohl: erlauben die die Tarnung eines Dialers als "Update.exe"?), aber im Kleingedriuckten hat sich der werte Herr vergaloppiert. In den AGBs steht folgendes:


> 2. Die Einwahl beginnt frühestens nach Bestätigung des Dialogfeldes "Verbindung  herstellen" mit "Ja". Der Zugriff auf die entgeltpflichtigen Internet-Inhalte beginnt, sobald eine Verbindung über die jeweilige Mehrwertnummer hergestellt ist.


Nun gibt es aber keinen Button mit der Bezeichnung "Verbindung herstellen", sondern nur einen Button der schlicht "ja, weiter" heißt.  Das ist auf jeden Fall nicht korrekt.

@alle:
Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Ich werde heute abend aber noch einen dringenden Auftrag erledigen müssen und werde erst morgen abend dazu kommen mich mit euren Vorschlägen und Erklärungen näher zu beschäftigen.

Gruß
Snorre

... der jetzt wirklich froh ist, dass es hier so viele hilfsbereite Leute gibt 
 :bussi:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2003)

@ Raimund

Klar kann man solche Probleme vielleicht auch anders lösen, aber hier geht es darum, daß ich eine bestrittene Forderung zahle, aber nicht weiß, ob ich das Geld wirklich von Q1 zurückbekomme. Nenn mich altmodisch, aber das ist genau der Grund, warum ich nie per Vorkasse und auch nicht über E Bay einkaufe. Wenn Q1 nicht Wort hält, dann bekomme ich mein Geld nicht wieder, es sei denn, ich ziehe vor Gericht. Gut, das ist ja an sich kein Thema, aber jetzt hat sich meine Ausgangssituation stark verschlechtert. Immerhin habe ich ja freiwillig gezahlt, was der Richter durchaus als Eingeständnis, die Nummer bewusst gewählt zu haben, ansehen kann. Damit kann ich meine komplette Argumentation vergessen, sehe mein Geld nie wieder und hab noch die Prozesskosten am Hals. Von daher würde ich bei einem derartigem hin- und herschieben nie mitmachen. Aber das ist meine Ansicht, ich will sie niemanden aufzwingen oder jemanden dazu drängen, auf Konfrontationskurs zu gehen. 

Ich muss hinzufügen, das ich zwar mit Talkline noch nichts zu tun habe (dank DSL haben es Dialer bei mir sehr schwer), aber im Moment mit 01058 / KSP Ärger habe (treffender formuliert haben die eher Ärger mit mir). OK, seit meinem letzten Brief mit der Androhung von je 2 Anzeigen und Klagen ist seid 2,5 Monaten Ruhe, aber das muss ja nichts heißen. Der Hintergrund in Kürze: Es ging um 13 € aus einigen Telefongesprächen über eine 0190 Billignummer. Auf der Telefonrechnung tauchten die aber nicht auf, nur eine 01058 Telekom forderte ohne weitere Angaben 13 €. Also das Geld zurückgebucht, und ein Schreiben mit Bitte nach einem Einzelverbindungsnachweis an 01058. Aber selbst auf Telefonische Nachfrage kam von denen außer inhaltsleeren Mahnungen keine Reaktion. Also gab es von mir auch kein Geld. Nach einiger Zeit schließlich meldete sich dann KSP bei mir. Die waren plötzlich in der Lage, den Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu erbringen. Nachdem ich damit die 13 € nachvollziehen konnte, zahlte ich den Betrag natürlich ohne weitere Verzögerung (und natürlich auch ohne Mahn- und Inkassogebühren). Jetzt streite ich mich mit KSP um die Insgesamt 29 € Inkassogebühren. In meinem letzten Schreiben habe ich KSP dann noch einmal meinen Standpunkt freundlich und sachlich (das ist immer wichtig) dargestellt und ihnen die möglichen Auswirkungen ihrer Handlungen vor Augen geführt (negative Faststellungsklage und anschließende Zivilrechtsklage auf Aufwandsentschädigung und Schadenersatz. Dazu noch Anzeigen wegen Geldwäsche und bei Bedarf (falls Schufa Eintragungen veranlasst wurden) wegen Kreditgefährdung. Seit diesem Brief hat sich KSP bisher nicht wieder gemeldet und ich harre amüsiert den Dingen, die da noch kommen werden. 

Was ich damit sagen will: Es lohnt sich, nicht klein bei zu geben, sondern Widerstand zu leisten. Gerade auf die Leute, die lieber Zahlen als sich (vermeintlichen) Ärger mit Inkassobüros einzuhandeln, bauen doch sowohl Netzbetreiber, Dialeranbieter als auch Inkassobüros. Gerade Inkassobüros mit ihren Drohungen stehen oft auf sehr dünnem Eis und könnten sich oftmals mehr Ärger einhandeln als sie selber machen können. Zumindest wenn die angemahnten Forderungen zu Unrecht bestehen und dies der „Schuldner“ lückenlos nachweisen kann.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2003)

Comedian1 schrieb:
			
		

> Talklines Masche in den Klagen ist total dreist:
> 
> Talkline stellt den Teamwork Geprellten in Abrede, dass Teamwork mit Dialern gearbeitet hat, obwohl Hr Zilles Tele Teamwork öffentlich als Dialeranbieter bezeichnet.


Stimmt auffallend, doch TTW ist in diesem Thread nicht gefragt - aber immerhin erinnert sich noch jemand an den Namen, noch dazu weil damals "anna" den Drachen in Mittäterschaft sechs von sieben Köpfen abschlug. Leider lebt der Drache noch, doch der eine Kopf hat nun ein eisernes Halsband mit ´ner dicken Kette. Ich hoffe, das Material ermüdet nicht!


			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht kann mal unsere Expertin hier Stellung nehmen?


Solltest Du mich damit meinen, so habe ich meine Meinung zu der Sache ausführlichst gepostet und eine Stellungnahme kriegt höchstens mal mein Chef!


----------



## Snorre aus Flake (5 November 2003)

*Jetzt wird es mir mulmig: Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht*

Hallo,

seit meinem letzten Posting ist viel Zeit vergangen. Ich hatte versucht das Thema "Talkline" zu verdrängen, da ich momentan beruflich und privat sehr wenig Zeit habe. Na ja, verdrängen ist immer eine schlechte Lösung...

(...) & Kumpane haben mir jetzt einen Mahnbescheid schicken lassen. Jetzt bin ich etwas kopflos und etwas panisch. Ich habe jetzt schon wieder sehr viele Foren-Beiträge gelesen und werde im ganzen juristischen Wust immer verwirrter.

Damit ihr euch nicht nochmals zu den Anfängen durchklicken müßt hier nochmals eine kurze Zusammenfassung:

1) Piratos-Dialer als "update.exe" getarnt eingefangen (55€/ Einwahl). Laufende DSL-Verbindung wurde getrennt (Nachweis über Gebührenzählerprotokoll). Ca. 2min versucht den Dialer abzustellen bis ich endlich den Stecker gezogen habe. Im Protokoll meines Volumenzählers kann man sehen, dass 0 Bytes übertragen wurden -> Nachweis das Verbindung nicht genutzt wurde).
2) Bei Telekom, Talkline und Q1 ausführlich begründeten Widerspruch eingelegt. 
3) Von Q1 Angebot nach Zahlungsnachweis Rückzahlung zu bekommen. Talkline und Q1 aufgefordert die Forderung untereinander zu verrechnen (Forderungsabtretung)
4) Post von Intrum Justicia, später dann von (...) & Kumpanen. Jeweils Widerspruch eingelegt. (...) einen Großteil der Begründungsunterlagen zugesandt. Für die Zusendung der weiteren Unterlagen Email-Adresse erbeten, aber nicht bekommen.
5) Mahnbescheid vom AG Hünfeld.

Wie ich schon geschildert habe, gibt es einen Fehler in der AGB des Dialers. Dort wird gesagt:


> 2. Die Einwahl beginnt frühestens nach Bestätigung des Dialogfeldes "Verbindung  herstellen" mit "Ja".


Da die Verbindung aber bereits nach Klick auf "ja weiter" zustande kommt, dürfte dem Dialer doch die Rechtsgrundlage fehlen, oder irre ich mich da?

Muss ich jetzt einen Anwalt hinzuziehen oder ich kann ich das noch selber? Problem: bin nicht vermögend, habe nach langer Arbeitslosigkeit noch keine nennenswerten Rücklagen aufbauen können.

Für mich sind die jetzt im Raum stehenden 133€ viel Geld und ich habe deshalb ziemliche Mücken im Bauch, die gerade sogar stärker als meine Wut sind.
Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Gruß
Snorre


----------



## Anonymous (5 November 2003)

*Beratungshilfe vom Amtsgericht*

Sofern Sie den Kampf fortsetzen möchten, müßten Sie unbedingt sofort beim zuständigen Gericht
Einspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid erheben. Ein Anwalt ist dafür bei diesem Streitwert nicht nötig.


Sofern Sie nicht viel Vermögen haben, haben Sie möglicherweise Anspruch auf eine kostenlose bzw. stark verbilligte Beratungshilfe.
Details erfahren Sie bei Ihrem zuständigen Amtsgericht.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 November 2003)

Es liegt nahe, dass bei den Axmännern noch niemand die Zeit gefunden hat, sich inhaltlich mit Deinem Fall auseinanderzusetzen. Allerdings kannst Du nicht erwarten, dass wir dein Prozessrisiko abwägen. Letztendlich sollte das wohl ein Anwalt tun. Wenn Du ein Angebot auf Rückzahlung bereits schriftlich hattest, solltest Du Dir in Verbindung mit der neueren Rechtsprechung allerdings keine allzu großen Sorgen machen.

Was den Mahnbescheid betrifft, so kannst Du den Widerspruch ja ohne Begründung nur mit einem Kreuzchen (und der Unterschrift) auf dem beigefügten Formblatt zurücksenden. Das Mahngericht selbst hat den Anspruch der Gegenseite auch nicht inhaltlich geprüft. Wenn Du Dich zum Widerspruch entschließt, muss die Gegenseite die Klage begründen, was sie bisher nicht getan hat. Dann hast Du eigentlich immer noch genug Zeit, Dir für den Fall der Fälle einen Anwalt zu suchen. 
Und wenn der Deine Vermögenssituation kennt, dann wird er mit Dir auch über Prozesskostenhilfe reden...
Allerdings kann die Gegenseite im Falle eines Widerspruchs auch einen Rückzieher machen. Soll schon vorgekommen sein und wurde hier im Forum auch schon drüber berichtet...


----------



## Snorre aus Flake (5 November 2003)

*so langsam werde ich wieder ruhiger ...*

Hallo,

danke für eure Hinweise. Das Prozeßrisiko wollte ich von euch gar nicht bewertet haben, das ist ein Mißverständnis.
Der Fehler in den AGB hat halt noch nie jemand bewertet. Da es für mich nicht das einzige Argument ist, kommt es nicht alleine darauf an. Aber die Relevanz würde mich schon interessieren.
Also werde ich erstmal den Widerspruch abschicken. Welche Postform ist dafür zu empfehlen?
Gruß
Snorre


----------



## virenscanner (5 November 2003)

> > 2. Die Einwahl beginnt frühestens nach Bestätigung des Dialogfeldes "Verbindung herstellen" mit "Ja".
> 
> 
> Aber die Relevanz würde mich schon interessieren.


Meine persönliche Meinung: Ein Richter könnte dies eventuell auch als "Verbindung herstellen durch Klick auf Ja, weiter"   "interpretieren"


----------



## Snorre aus Flake (6 November 2003)

*Dann bin ich mal gespannt...*

Hallo virenscanner,

na dann bin ich mal gespannt. Vermutlich gibt es an unserem Amtsgericht noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit Dialern. Da werde ich wohl viel Material vortragen müssen.
Gruß
Snorre


----------



## Anonymous (6 November 2003)

*Alle Unterlagen schön mitschicken*

Noch ein wichtiger Tipp für die Praxis:

Wenn man sich auf irgendwelche Urteile bezieht, so ist es sehr nützlich diese möglichst gleich im Volltext mit ausführlicher Quellangabe mitzuschicken. Die bloße Nennung irgendwelcher Aktenzeichen bzw. Fundstellen in Juristenzeitungen oder im Internet führt nur zur Verzögerungen, da die Geschäftsstellen an den Gerichten ohnehin ausgelastet sind.

Bei schriftlichen Einrreichungen nicht vergessen die diversen Formvorschriften genau zu beachten und sämtliches Material genau sortieren und in der Reihenfolge der Beilagenauflistung beilegen.

Am besten ist übrigens die persönliche Abgabe in der Geschäftsstelle des zuständigen Gerichtes; in diesem Fall ist die Vorgangsweise folgende:
Unterlagen wie oben beschrieben vorbereiten, eine Kopie der ersten Seite des Schriftsatzes anfertigen, und auf diesem den Eingangsstempel des Gerichtes anbringen lassen. Nicht vergessen die Zahl der Beilagen bestätigen zu lassen!


----------



## KatzenHai (6 November 2003)

@Snorre:

Lies mal den echten Parallelfall unter dem Thread "Intrum Justitia aus abgetretenem Recht"


----------



## Snorre aus Flake (6 November 2003)

*@Katzenhai*

Hallo,

ja, den Thread habe ich mir durchgelesen - und das hat mich immer verwirrter gemacht. Der Thread wurde zunehmend immer juristischer. Danach hat mir der Kopf gebrummt   
Ich werde mir den Thread in den nächsten Tagen nochmals ansehen und schauen was ich davon für mich verwerten kann (d. h. was ich davon kapiere   ).
Gruß
Snorre


----------

